

Show HN: Mp3 vocabulary generator - redact207
http://language.andrewdenhertog.com

======
madamepsychosis
Cool idea. It'd be nice if you could crawl a dictionary and generate words on
a particular topic.

~~~
redact207
Hey nice idea. The project's in its infancy, but I'll add this to the stack.
Thanks!

